

Museums that want your legacy tech - ohjeez
http://www.computerworld.com/slideshow/detail/121888

======
tingletech
California Museum of Photography collections include early digital cameras and
related media. [http://artsblock.ucr.edu/Page/california-museum-of-
photograp...](http://artsblock.ucr.edu/Page/california-museum-of-photography)

They have earthquake resistent storage for the Keystone-Mast sterogram
collection of master glass plate netagives.

Pacific Pinball Museum also also pretty cool
[http://pacificpinball.org](http://pacificpinball.org)

------
fnordfnordfnord
Slide #7 is my friend's museum in a tiny little South Texas town (Wharton). I
was surprised to see it on CW.

If you have some interesting stuff taking up space in your garage, send it to
one of these museums. If you miss the old junk that you've thrown away, go
visit one of these museums.

------
mjn
If you're in Europe and the legacy tech is videogame-related, you might
consider the Computerspielemuseum in Berlin:
[http://www.computerspielemuseum.de/](http://www.computerspielemuseum.de/)

------
shawnee_
A newer one that's not mentioned in the article:
[http://www.digitalgamemuseum.org/donate-an-
artifact/](http://www.digitalgamemuseum.org/donate-an-artifact/)

~~~
jerryr
And an older one that's simply less organized: [http://www.weirdstuff.com/cgi-
bin/category.cgi?category=sunn...](http://www.weirdstuff.com/cgi-
bin/category.cgi?category=sunnyvalestore)

------
code_duck
I have a Texas Instruments 8086 PC and printer from 1980-81 that I've been
trying to determine what to do with. I wonder whether that's exciting enough
for them?

~~~
fnordfnordfnord
The Twentieth Century Tech. Museum in Wharton
[http://20thcenturytech.com/](http://20thcenturytech.com/) has tons of
computers (well, maybe just a ton). More than they have the room to display or
store. But feel free to contact them, or any one of the others.

------
bronson
Anyone know what to do with a BeBox 603e? The Computer History Museum took all
my Be CDs, T shirts, pamphlets, etc but gave back the compy.

------
ryanobjc
And here in the Bay Area there is the Museum of Art and Digital Entertainment
for video game things [http://www.themade.org/](http://www.themade.org/)

